# I write like (1 Viewer)



## Sigg (Jul 16, 2010)

My mom sent me this the other day, thought it was kinda fun :

http://iwl.me/

I tried 4 different stories and 3 of the 4 came back as "Dan Brown" haha...

I wonder what kind of criteria is used?  Maybe some sort of pattern recognition to look for particular sequences of words or average sentence length...


----------



## SparkyLT (Jul 16, 2010)

First part of my newest short: I write like Stephanie Meyer D: At least I'm publishable?

Chunk from the middle: Stephen King. Okay, I've read a few of his books. I can deal with that.

Last part: Dan Brown. No legitimate comment really - I haven't ever read anything of his.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 16, 2010)

So, I threw in some litfic and it gave me Chuck Palahnuik; some epic fantasy and it gave me Leo Tolstoy, and some steampunk-ish science fantasy, and it gave me Neil Gaiman.  I prefer the last, honestly.


----------



## caelum (Jul 16, 2010)

It's not flabbergastingly consistent.  Apparently I write like David Foster Wallace, James Joyce, and Dan Brown.  Never read anything by any of them, so don't know whether I should be flattered or offended.


----------



## Blood (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephen King.

Who's that?


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 16, 2010)

For a few of my novel chapters and one of my short stories I got - Douglas Adams.
For my most recent short storye I got - Anne Rice.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 16, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, did you find this via Le Re?


----------



## seigfried007 (Jul 16, 2010)

Between the first "books" of my current WIP, I write like:

Margaret Atwood and H. P. Lovecraft


----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2010)

I tried with three different stories and got Charles Dickens, David Foster Wright, and Chuck Palahnuik. I've only read Dickens.  But I wonder at the criteria.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 16, 2010)

David Foster Wallace and Ian Fleming.


----------



## terrib (Jul 16, 2010)

Margaret Mitchell...had to Google her to see who she was..and dang, this thing is right on, Sigg! She's from Georgia and spent ten years writing her only book...lol (Gone With The Wind) if I could be so lucky...


----------



## Baron (Jul 17, 2010)

I put in a short story from my blog and got Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## RomanticRose (Jul 17, 2010)

It seems to work off sentence and word length.

I put in a few and got a Chuck Palahnuik, a James Joyce, a couple of Stephen Kings, Douglas Adams, and Nabakov.

It's a fun way to kill time, but I don't really see it as terribly accurate.

Hubs put a couple of chapters in and it came back Rowling.  He put the exact same chapters in an hour later and got Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Baron (Jul 17, 2010)

I just typed in a poem of my own and it gave me Arthur C. Clarke.

When I put in a Shakespeare sonnet it gave Charles Dickens.


----------



## Sigg (Jul 17, 2010)

haha yeah i'm pretty sure it's just a marketing vehicle for some publishing company... it wouldn't surprise me if there actually was no criteria, just random names pop up.  still fun little distraction from the day


----------



## k3ng (Jul 17, 2010)

Stephen King
J.D. Salinger
David Foster Wallace
Edgar Allen Poe

4 parts from the same piece of writing... hmmmm


----------



## ash somers (Jul 17, 2010)

*sniff sniff* smells a bit fishy lol


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 17, 2010)

It's just a random generator.  See the blatant add right under it?  But still fun if you can ignore that.


----------



## qwertyman (Jul 17, 2010)

I write like, Anon.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 17, 2010)

This was a lot of fun, Sigg. Let's see, I tried like ten different stories and got:

Stephen King (twice)
Margaret Mitchell
David Foster Wallace (I got this like five times)
Stephenie Meyer (shudder)

I doubt it's a real thing though. Probably just a random generator like Ilasir said.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 17, 2010)

Apparently, the "About Us" section I wrote for a client's website is in the style of David Foster Wallace.


----------



## J.E. Blackworth (Jul 17, 2010)

I put a part of a longer story and it said "Kurt Vonnegut". I'm flattered, at least.


----------



## seigfried007 (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5j93L3sF-VA-F548doKe70er5uD0wD9H0DAU81

It's a story about I Write Like. The whole thing is algorithm-based and searches sentence length and word choice. Not all authors are on the prescribed list, and the creator has only taken three works of each "write like" author. The creator is planning to make the search better by having it include punctuation and other stylisitc elements in the future. So, it's not exactly random.


----------



## Lyonidus (Jul 18, 2010)

I got robert louis stevenson... I'm more than satisfied with that


----------



## rachelthorn (Jul 18, 2010)

I got David Foster Wallace for my first chapter and my second chapter Margaret Atwood. Never read anything by these two authors so I'm not sure if this is good.


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 18, 2010)

Nabokov. Off to try another for the heck of it.


----------



## k3ng (Jul 18, 2010)

So apparently Arthur C. Clarke writes like George Orwell and George Orwell writes like Dan Brown. This is fun.


----------



## Sam (Jul 18, 2010)

Hemingway and Poe? WTF? 

I was hoping for Clancy and Ludlum. Bloody Hemingway and Poe! Pah!


----------



## darknite_johanne (Jul 18, 2010)

William Gibson. who's that? Stephen King, twice on Dan Brown, James Joyce. I think it's all random. haha


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 18, 2010)

johanne, he wrote _Neuromancer_.


----------



## seigfried007 (Jul 18, 2010)

The pool of write-likes is only fifty authors.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 18, 2010)

Interesting
I got David Foster Wallace three times (not familiar with him)  then  Chuck Pahalnuiak.

So I loaded up some "Level One GIbberish" from a gibberish generating app on a website and got James Joyce.   "Level Two Gibberish,  more abstract, came out.... David Foster Wallace

So I generated my own "Level Infinite Monkeys"  gibberish composed of all keyboard characters other than letters, and got James Joyce


----------

